# Gun / rifle cleaning tool solvent trap



## budgetprepp-n

Has anyone tried the solvent trap? It keeps from making a mess while cleaning out the barrel.
I can't think of anything else that it may good for. They don't cost much 10 to 25 bucks and they 
are made for a lot of different guns. Everything from a 10-22 to the AR-15


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Funny what is one mans solvent trap is another mans silencer that requires a government stamp the same as buying a silencer.





I wonder what the legalities is for having one, it may be ok as long as you don't use it for a silencer.

Very Very interesting to think about.

PS:Quote from budgetprepp-n "I can't think of anything else that it may good for". Sure


----------



## Meangreen

Yes and it works.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Note on high powered rifles the noise is still significant. The only solution for that is to give up range and stopping power and use sub-sonic ammo.


----------

